# My BIN cage ok for mice?



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok so I built this bin cage for a rescue hamster I am adopting and it is the first one I have ever made.
I want to make something similar for the mice that I am going to get and wondered if it would be ok?

They measure 60cm L x 40cm W x 23 cm H each and are connected by a tube.

How many female mice would be happy in this even when full grown?
What is the smell like with however many mice that would be?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I reckon you could manage about 4/5 females in there. Mice smell, don't imagine that they don't, females obviously less than males but they do smell, it's a case of how much the smell offends YOU. Possible issues with the cage, if the cut plastic edge is inside the cage like the one pictured, it is likely that the mice will gnaw at it and escape before long.


----------

